# diesel 75 vs. mamba 8.5



## kokopelli (Nov 17, 2006)

So I need some advice on which boat to get. Im looking for a boat that can take me into some bigger water and be able to punch holes and what not. Im a class III boater right now and wanna get into bigger stuff like shoshone on the colorado or poudre park on the poudre river. Im kinda playing with the idea of two boats right... the diesel 75 and the mamba 8.5. Any sort of advice would be great. Thanks!!


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

I have a Mamba 8.5. It is a good boat. My only complaint is the outfitting I have is not great, although I believe they have retooled most of it. The boat as a whole is good though. Pretty fast, tracks well, with the edges it is pretty manuverable. And it is BIG, plenty big enough to handle the water you were talking about. The Mamba is what I took down SHoshone for the first time and it felt like I was in the USS Nimitz. Depending on your size you could have many other options, if you are over 6'6" or have big feet or real long legs, the Mamba or a New JAckson Mega Rocker might bee your only choices. Go to the pools and check them all out. Confluence brings a ton of boats to Meyers Pool in January for people to try. They will be able to help you figure out your needs.


----------



## Warren (Dec 28, 2003)

*Diesel*

Ive been paddlin the 75 for a couple years now and love many aspects of the boat . Real fast in larger water situations. A little edgy for some people but once you get ahold of it you can snap it into and out of eddies on a dime. Tracks well. Runs slides nicely and with the right angles 35+ footers are no problem. Great river runner, pretty damb good creeker. As you grasp the speed, control becomes habit. I like the outfitting and with a little extra foam its as luxurious as most any I've seen. Punches holes well but with its speed many can just be avoided instead. Good volume distribution and hull shape help it rise well which can mean the difference in certain situations. Give it a shot. Don't think that you will be disappointed.


----------



## soulsurfer9 (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah Warren, most grade III boaters looking to step it up a bit are really concerned about how their next boat handles 35+ footers and slides. It was good to read how much you rip, but maybe try to think about what the person you're allegedly responding to wants to hear. I'll hold the rope/camera/PBR, you just stone-cold stomp it.

I'm more of a Diesel 65/Mamba 8 sized guy, and all I can say is the Lil' Joe (Liquid Logic's entry, you could look at the Hoss which I have paddled, definitely felt bomber but too big for me - 165#) has been a good move up from my Inazone 230. Not to say I can float into any hole and just count on the boat to pop me through - but I've definitely "survival mode"-ed my way through some grade IV rapids/unintendo-holes in ID/MT that are certainly a step up from Shoshone/Poudre Park and actually pulled it off. 

I went from a swimmin' sucker on Filter Plant to running the whole Poudre but the Narrows. Some of the upper Poods (Rusticish) has some III+/IV's that don't have the semi-sketch factor of Cardiac Corner (easy but getting left at high water would be trubs) or a potential full-on beatdown at Pineview, so you could look into that after getting Bridges/LMish in your pocket. The Rustic stuff has some rocky swims maybe, but no super sketch holes or funky undercuts/walls.

I can vouch for good outfitting in the Hoss/Lil' Joe as well, everything's adjustable and easy to move on the fly. Good luck with the new boat choice and getting into some pretty legit water.
ss9


----------



## soulsurfer9 (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah Warren, most grade III boaters looking to step it up a bit are really concerned about how their next boat handles 35+ footers and slides. It was good to read how much you rip, but maybe try to think about what the person you're allegedly responding to wants to hear. I'll hold the rope/camera/PBR, you just stone-cold stomp it.

I'm more of a Diesel 65/Mamba 8 sized guy, and all I can say is the Lil' Joe (Liquid Logic's entry, you could look at the Hoss which I have paddled, definitely felt bomber but too big for me - 165#) has been a good move up from my Inazone 230. Not to say I can float into any hole and just count on the boat to pop me through - but I've definitely "survival mode"-ed my way through some grade IV rapids/unintendo-holes in ID/MT that are certainly a step up from Shoshone/Poudre Park and actually pulled it off. 

I went from a swimmin' sucker on Filter Plant to running the whole Poudre but the Narrows. Some of the upper Poods (Rusticish) has some III+/IV's that don't have the semi-sketch factor of Cardiac Corner (easy but getting left at high water would be trubs) or a potential full-on beatdown at Pineview, so you could look into that after getting Bridges/LMish in your pocket. The Rustic stuff has some rocky swims maybe, but no super sketch holes or funky undercuts/walls.

I can vouch for good outfitting in the Hoss/Lil' Joe as well, everything's adjustable and easy to move on the fly. Good luck with the new boat choice and getting into some pretty legit water.
ss9


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

The boats are similar and neither one would be a bad choice. Question is, is it right for you. Demo them both and go with the one you feel right in.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

If you want to try out an 8.5 I have one here at my house in Gypsum. If you are in to a winter Shoshone or Gore run stop by and pick it up. I am not using it right now so feel free to take it for a few days.
I use it a good deal safety kayaking on the Ark or Gore Canyon. Light, big volume, tons of room behind the seat for overnighters. It will run tough stuff as well. I used it for my first time down Baker's Box and it was fine. Not a full on creeker but with the volume and shedding decks it will punch holes, boof well, and handle about anything you are up for running. Super comfortable too.

hobie


----------



## kokopelli (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I've been gathering input from so many people. Im learning alot about how the designs can influence performance in certain areas. I tried out the mamba the other day and like it alot. Im probably gonna pick one of those up. I've done the bridges and lower mish section a few times the last summer and I think with a little more volume than my I3, I'll be able to drop some bigger stuff. Thanks again for the input!


----------



## Warren (Dec 28, 2003)

Soulsurfer9, The comment was made in regards to how versatile the boat is so you may want to settle down a bit. Was more intended to say that along with its functionality as a river runner he won't have to buy another boat for awhile as this is something he can progress in.


----------



## freaky (Nov 27, 2006)

I considered these 2 boats and wrote a review a while back here 
http://dotnature.com/component/option,com_jd-wp/Itemid,46/p,42/#more-42 

As I said in review I prefer mamba for light creeking, if your only doing big water the deisel might be a better choice.


----------

